# Just shooting MACHINE GUNS!



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Huge video, about 170 MB but high quality and full of fun factor!!!!

Huge Machine Gun Video!!!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

SOT_II said:


> Huge video, about 170 MB but high quality and full of fun factor!!!!
> 
> Huge Machine Gun Video!!!


*Forbidden*

You don't have permission to access /images/Videos/OctoberfestHD.wmv on this server.

Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.

Dead link :wiltedro: :musicboo:


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

same here cant see it


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Link is fixed

http://www.cqbarms.com/OctoberfestHD.wmv


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

is this one working for everyone?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Works for me


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

http://cqbarms.com/Glock34b.MOV

da glock...just shooting as a pistol


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

They worked for me.


----------

